# New member, and artwork



## B68 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello,

I am a FA from the Netherlands. 40 years, divorced, proud daddy and after a variety of very different jobs i'm independent again. Since this year i'm running a small business as an illustrator/writer. And i have been making drawings of BBW/SSBBW for many years. That is a real passion.

I will try to share some (downsized) examples with you. 

Greetings from Partisan 

PS: I use this name as it represents this line of my work. 

View attachment 2a.JPG


View attachment 6c.jpg


View attachment kunst7.jpg


----------



## pinkylou (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome, and if you ever need a muse ...


----------



## B68 (Sep 30, 2008)

pinkylou said:


> Welcome, and if you ever need a muse ...



Hahaha (that's LOL in Dutch)... thanx, but it seems a bit inconvenient to be a muse across the Atlantic...


----------



## pinkylou (Sep 30, 2008)

i spose lol!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 30, 2008)

B68 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a FA from the Netherlands. 40 years, divorced, proud daddy and after a variety of very different jobs i'm independent again. Since this year i'm running a small business as an illustrator/writer. And i have been making drawings of BBW/SSBBW for many years. That is a real passion.
> 
> ...


----------



## B68 (Sep 30, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


>



Hello to you too.


----------



## StellaMaris (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome Partisan!

I really like your pictures.


----------



## Lady at Large (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome to Dimensions!


----------



## B68 (Sep 30, 2008)

StellaMaris said:


> Welcome Partisan!
> 
> I really like your pictures.



Thank you very much. It feels a bit like coming home... 

I have this urge to draw what i love from the deepest depths of my soul. And it still feels better when a BBW likes my work then when i sell it for big bucks...


----------



## B68 (Oct 1, 2008)

B68 said:


> Thank you very much. It feels a bit like coming home...
> 
> I have this urge to draw what i love from the deepest depths of my soul. And it still feels better when a BBW likes my work then when i sell it for big bucks...



Ehhh... right... sadly those 'big bucks' were just used to express myself instead of beeing the daily truth...


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome to Dimensions!


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey buddy-welcome to Dimensions! I love the artwork!


----------



## gangstadawg (Oct 1, 2008)

dude you need a deviantart page. good stuff.


----------



## B68 (Oct 1, 2008)

gangstadawg said:


> dude you need a deviantart page. good stuff.



Thanx a lot. 

Yep, i checked out deviantart earlier this week. I have to go back there.

But i'm also working on my own site again. When i'm on deviant or online myself, i'll let it know here.


----------



## B68 (Oct 1, 2008)

I want to thank everyone who has welcomed me and those that will

And i would like to tell a little more about my work.

A short technical story. All of my work starts with pen and pencil. A quick sketch, followed by hours of detailing. Then i scan it and finish it on my old windows '95 comp. with an even older program, photo paint from Corel. Very primitive compared to the later versions of photoshop, but it does everything i need and the whole thing is still going strong after 12 years or so...

Another story is about the women i draw. I've noticed over the years that some people get the wrong idea about my motives. Actually there is only one motive and that's the fact that these women leave me breathless. It is just one way for an FA to express his feelings. 

There's nothing more to it. On the other hand, when i hear compliments from a fellow FA, it makes me happy. And when a BBW shows her appreciation it makes me even happier

Especially if it goes like this: a BBW thought my work was quite provoking. I told her it wasn't meant to be. That it was just my passion. Later she told me that her butt looked like the ones i draw and that my work helped her towards the step of not hating it. And maybe to the step of finally being happy with it... THAT was VERY nice to hear!

Partisan


----------



## moore2me (Oct 4, 2008)

B68 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a FA from the Netherlands. 40 years, divorced, proud daddy and after a variety of very different jobs i'm independent again. Since this year i'm running a small business as an illustrator/writer. And i have been making drawings of BBW/SSBBW for many years. That is a real passion.
> 
> ...



In your picture "Sweet Sweet Lust" , I really like the way the man is admiringly peeping over the lady's shoulder. And then I noticed his arm had reached behind her and was circling her waist too. Very sexy. Great work, you must be a fat admirer - it shows in your work.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Oct 4, 2008)

Welcome sir!

I like your artwork...very interesting looking style you have.


Dennis


----------



## B68 (Oct 4, 2008)

moore2me said:


> In your picture "Sweet Sweet Lust" , I really like the way the man is admiringly peeping over the lady's shoulder. And then I noticed his arm had reached behind her and was circling her waist too. Very sexy. Great work, you must be a fat admirer - it shows in your work.



Ooo, i'm a fat admirer wihout any doubt. The funny thing about this drawing is a detail. Most drawings only show the lady. I think that's because of my admiration. I want to picture the woman of my desire, without much detraction. But when i looked at the allready satisfying result, i realised her pose gave me freedom to let 'me' embrace her without disturbing the whole image.

And i thought it was as sexy as it was sweet, hence the title. Lust becomes allmost painfully sweet when you feel all there is to feel for another person.


----------



## B68 (Oct 4, 2008)

Still a Skye fan said:


> Welcome sir!
> 
> I like your artwork...very interesting looking style you have.
> 
> ...



Thanx for the compliment and thanx for adressing me as 'sir'. Though i liked the 'dude' as well. I'm somewhere in between i think


----------



## VVET (Oct 4, 2008)

Very good, very nice.
A different approach; using excellent detail.
looking forward to more.


----------



## B68 (Oct 5, 2008)

VVET said:


> Very good, very nice.
> A different approach; using excellent detail.
> looking forward to more.



A different approach has never been an ambition for me. I'm autodidacted and my admiration for BBW/SSBBW and the style of a certain photographer have been the drive to accomplish what i wanted. It's lust, it's admiration, it's love, it's desire, it's a pure view by just another FA. 

Besides that i hope to convince some BBW/SSBBW that they are appreciated for much more than just their softhness and personality...

The women i draw are strong, very fat and very aware of their sexappeal.

They are goddesses in every way.


----------



## Kareda (Oct 5, 2008)

Amazing work! My husband is also artistic but has never drawn me (or BBW art as a whole) I always worried about what it might end up looking like but if its anything like yours- wow! Anyways, Welcome to Dims!


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 5, 2008)

B68 said:


> They are goddesses in every way.



And you a mere man?

lol

Hey, I like this artwork. Doesn't look anything like me, but I like that it shows a certain appreciation of fat for fat. Plus it's different and clever.

You should show us more.


----------



## DJ_S (Oct 5, 2008)

Welcome B68!

Your work has a unique style, keep it up and share more!


----------



## B68 (Oct 6, 2008)

Kareda said:


> Amazing work! My husband is also artistic but has never drawn me (or BBW art as a whole) I always worried about what it might end up looking like but if its anything like yours- wow! Anyways, Welcome to Dims!



Thank you very much. 

And you know what, during the times i was in a relation i allmost completely stopped making artwork. The need was gone because my passion had found a real person... 

I have to say it's different now. Drawing BBW has become such a major part of my life that it won't change by meeting miss right. 

O, and don't forget that i've been improving my skills over many years, working on pretty much the same thing. And like many artists i had to be in a not so pleasent situation to overcome my own average quality of expression.


----------



## B68 (Oct 6, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> And you a mere man?
> 
> lol
> 
> ...



Hahaha, yes, i'm a humble human being with a huge ambition... or a huge problem...


----------



## B68 (Oct 6, 2008)

DJ_S said:


> Welcome B68!
> 
> Your work has a unique style, keep it up and share more!



Nope. You've all seen enough. Start buying it now.



He he he... Dutch sense of humor...


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 7, 2008)

Welcome to Dimensions B68, I hope you enjoy the place and meet new friends! Very interesting artwork, I look forward to seeing more. :bow:



BTW... Here's a Dutch joke that I heard a while back...

The Dutch are sooooooo cheap....

Who Invented Copper Wire?....
...A couple of Dutchmen fighting over a penny.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Oct 7, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## B68 (Oct 7, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Welcome to Dimensions B68, I hope you enjoy the place and meet new friends! Very interesting artwork, I look forward to seeing more. :bow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't know that one. But in fact there is a lot of coppertheft going on here...


----------



## B68 (Oct 7, 2008)

More examples of my work. 

View attachment 7a.jpg


View attachment 1a.jpg


----------



## B68 (Oct 7, 2008)

Some comment... You'll notice the simularities in the background. I work as a drawer, but i think like a photographer. I wanted to have a studio or room in wich to picture the ladies. It had to be an old room with a mysterious atmosphere and it took a long time before i was really satisfied with some views into that room. And i still use these as background or decor.


----------



## moore2me (Oct 7, 2008)

B68,

I have a question for you. You may decline to answer it if you want, but I can't help noticing that all the women you have shown us have large amounts of cellulite (or cottage cheese fat) dimpling. Being a fattie myself and hanging around a few women's locker rooms, I know that many of our legs, butts, and arms do not have this "attribute". In other words, we are fat, but our skin is not dimpled. Is there a particular reason why all the images have this feature?

(If that is just your vision of what a female should look like, I accept that as an answer.) It certainly does make your work outstanding in the field.


----------



## B68 (Oct 8, 2008)

moore2me said:


> B68,
> 
> I have a question for you. You may decline to answer it if you want, but I can't help noticing that all the women you have shown us have large amounts of cellulite (or cottage cheese fat) dimpling. Being a fattie myself and hanging around a few women's locker rooms, I know that many of our legs, butts, and arms do not have this "attribute". In other words, we are fat, but our skin is not dimpled. Is there a particular reason why all the images have this feature?
> 
> (If that is just your vision of what a female should look like, I accept that as an answer.) It certainly does make your work outstanding in the field.



I love the look of cellulite, that's for sure. The first BBW i saw when i was a kid, had lots of cellulite too and i found her amazing. She really took my breath and women like that still do. And the way i draw cellulite is the way it can look in reality when light and shadow play their game to the max...

I look a lot at models on the internet and even models i know for many years can still surprise me when their photographed in a more focussed light. 

And sometimes the presence of cellulite looks exaggerated along with all other shadows because of the techniques i use or because of an atmosphere i want to create.

None the less, it's just a great turn on for me. Having said that, i don't say any woman should look like this or that


----------



## B68 (Oct 8, 2008)

Well, actually it's older work then what i showed earlier. 

View attachment 7a.jpg


View attachment 1a.jpg


----------



## moore2me (Oct 10, 2008)

(Moore cautiously sniffs the air in this new cavernous place where she has found the artist known as B68 residing.) She decides to check on the Dutchman . . . . 

How you doing down here?

You really can come up and talk with us if you would like to. Most of us don't bite (not a first anyway). 

Look on the bright side, you have some stellar company here for your artwork.


----------



## B68 (Oct 11, 2008)

moore2me said:


> (Moore cautiously sniffs the air in this new cavernous place where she has found the artist known as B68 residing.) She decides to check on the Dutchman . . . .
> 
> How you doing down here?
> 
> ...



Lol... finally... a voice in the darkness! 

It wasn't my idea to step out of the light. Though it makes sence. Artwork doesn't belong on the mainboard. 

And don't worry, i can take some biting;-)


----------



## moore2me (Oct 11, 2008)

Well, little buddy, since I am a "cavern rat" specialist, you can follow me up to the light. You can wander around in the Lounge and the Main Board to your heart's content and come back down here to rest. (I have my own little nest in another location.) I encourage you to interact and trade barbs, knowledge, and culture with the rest of us. I'm off (in more ways than one).


----------



## B68 (Oct 11, 2008)

moore2me said:


> I encourage you to interact and trade barbs, knowledge, and culture with the rest of us.



Why did you think i had any of that to offer? I'm a cavern rat. Sometimes i come out and nibble a bit. Then i retract and think :doh:


----------



## elroycohen (Oct 12, 2008)

My condolences on being sent down here . But its not all that bad. Much less drama then there is up there, and much less overanalyzing of things.

Your artwork is quite good. I for one am quite glad it got passed down this way; otherwise I may never have seen it.

Thanks for posting.

ec


----------



## B68 (Oct 12, 2008)

elroycohen said:


> My condolences on being sent down here . But its not all that bad. Much less drama then there is up there, and much less overanalyzing of things.
> 
> Your artwork is quite good. I for one am quite glad it got passed down this way; otherwise I may never have seen it.
> 
> ...



Thank you, thank you.. being a creature of the night, i got used to the dark quickly. 

What's worse is my computer breakdown. I managed to save the most important files (drawings), but i need to make another pc run on windows '95 to open them. Still working on that. 

After that, posting will continue.


----------



## archivaltype (Oct 12, 2008)

A beautiful color palette. :bow:
and a good sense of proportion to boot!


----------



## B68 (Oct 12, 2008)

archivaltype said:


> A beautiful color palette. :bow:
> and a good sense of proportion to boot!



Where would the world be without it...


----------



## musicman (Oct 12, 2008)

B68 said:


> I love the look of cellulite, that's for sure. The first BBW i saw when i was a kid, had lots of cellulite too and i found her amazing. She really took my breath and women like that still do. And the way i draw cellulite is the way it can look in reality when light and shadow play their game to the max...
> 
> I look a lot at models on the internet and even models i know for many years can still surprise me when their photographed in a more focussed light.
> 
> ...



Your use of light and shadow is quite dramatic. I, too, like to see art (or photos) of fat women which show "imperfections", e.g. stretch marks, cellulite, skin blemishes, etc. Oblique lighting can really enhance those features. 

In using the word "imperfections", I don't mean that I think they are imperfections, but the rest of the world does. To me, they make a fat woman's body more interesting. I often think how lucky I am that I can see beauty in such a wide variety of female bodies, while most men can only see it in the skinny airbrushed models of Playboy-style magazines (which don't interest me at all).

Anyway, keep up the good work, B68!


----------



## B68 (Oct 12, 2008)

@Musicman.

You're very right, these things are not imperfections at all. It's natural and much more feminine than the models you described. 

They don't interest me neither, but you may have guessed that


----------



## metatroncubed (Oct 12, 2008)

I like it do you have a site or are you on deviant?


----------



## B68 (Oct 12, 2008)

metatroncubed said:


> I like it do you have a site or are you on deviant?



I'm working on my own site. I want a viewer to see a drawing in full size without being able to download it in the same quality. 

For obvious reasons.


----------



## Risible (Oct 12, 2008)

Indeed these are very interesting compositions. I like them, and hope you post more.


----------



## B68 (Oct 13, 2008)

Risible said:


> Indeed these are very interesting compositions. I like them, and hope you post more.



Well, my work pc has crashed and i it will take a while before new work can be made. I don't make them with a computer, but i need a certain program to finish it. I do have some experimental work on my other pc and i will see if i can post that.


----------



## B68 (Oct 13, 2008)

One in the style i like the most. This one belongs to a story that describes a quite erotic tango.

The other two are the results of experimenting with techniques. I like them, but not as much as the others. 

View attachment 1h1.JPG


View attachment 1m.JPG


View attachment 3a.JPG


----------



## B68 (Nov 13, 2008)

Finally my computer problems are solved. So i can show new work. 

View attachment 1.JPG


----------



## Lovelyone (Nov 13, 2008)

See, this surprises me--we had that short little affair on the "things that annoy you" thread and you NEVER drew me like that. I thought you liked me!


----------



## B68 (Nov 13, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> See, this surprises me--we had that short little affair on the "things that annoy you" thread and you NEVER drew me like that. I thought you liked me!



Yes, but... you left me for 007 before i could finish my drawing of you...


----------



## Mysti Mountains (Nov 13, 2008)

Amazing Artwork! Thank you so much for pointing me to your thread!

I am looking forward to seeing your vision of me....

Hugs and Kisses, Mysti


----------



## bellyjelly (Nov 14, 2008)

B68 said:


> Finally my computer problems are solved. So i can show new work.



Wow! These are amazing.

Great work, B68!


----------



## B68 (Nov 25, 2008)

Dancing, happy woman. 

View attachment 1a.JPG


----------



## B68 (Dec 9, 2008)

Drawing a butt a day, keeps the doctor away... 

View attachment 1o.JPG


----------



## B68 (Dec 10, 2008)

I said 'a butt a day', so... 

View attachment 1p.JPG


----------



## B68 (Dec 15, 2008)

One i've finally finished as intended. 

View attachment 1r.JPG


----------



## B68 (Dec 17, 2008)

Yes, the duchess of... called me and asked me if... and i went all  and :blush: and so i went to her place and well... 

View attachment 1.JPG


----------

